# recoil spring



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have fired around 200 rounds through my ultra eclipse with 12 missfeeds and one all out jam. I bought it used and I have since replaced the magizen and have not had a problem.I am going to replace the recoil spring next Can someone recomend a place to get them and I was also wondering if the spring in the old mag can be replaced?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here' where most I know get theirs. http://www.gunsprings.com/


----------

